# Does anyone have problems with digesting..



## KimberlyP (Feb 22, 2003)

Hi Everyone,







I think I have a problem with digesting Gravy. Everytime I eat it when there is a family gathering I tend to get diarehea







(sp), after about a couple of hours. It's homemade gravy not the the gravy that you can make out of a package.Does anyone have a problem similar to this??


----------



## SteveE (Jan 7, 1999)

There are a number of possibilities here. You've ruled-out one of them by indicating that it isn't from a package. How are you making this gravy?One possibility is that gravy consists mostly of the fat drippings from meat. As with countless other conditions, fat is usually bad for IBSers as well.Another possibility involves whatever thickening agents you're using. If you're using "all-purpose" flour or corn starch, then you maybe having trouble with corn products (as I do).Also, what are you putting this gravy on?IBS is a tricky problem. For example, one you'll hear over and over on this group is salads. Some people can't take them at all. Some people can only have them occasionally. Some people can have them with limitations on the dressings/toppings etc.. Why the variability? Well, in some folks the other toppings cause gas. In other folks, certain dressings have sweetners that lead to pain. Lettuce itself can be hard to digest even for healthy people under the wrong circumstances--such as eating too fast or too much.You have to look at the WHOLE picture when you eat the gravy. Is this a meal that you are eating on the run? What other things do you typically have with it?Best wishes,Steve


----------



## Suki1 (Mar 30, 2003)

Please refer to my post in "Eliminate the Junk food!! Here in Food/Nutrition.Suki


----------



## Mrs Bear (Apr 9, 2003)

I don't eat gravy because it often has wheat flour in it which I have had to cut from my diet and also it often has onion in it which gives me stomach pains.Like SteveE says, its just a matter of breaking it down and seeing what element it is that is upsetting you.


----------

